# BSG Kit Inquire



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I was looking over the Mobeius website and I saw a photo of a
Viper MKVII from BSG. Is this kit going to be released this year?


fortress


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

1st quarter 2011


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Dave for the info! That's great news to here that Moebius is 
Adding more BSG subjects to their line-up, will be watching for that
One. Is there any other news you can offer us for releases in 2011?


Fortress


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

The iHobby Expo is only 12 days away. I'm sure more will be revealed at that time. Patience my friend. Patience.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> The iHobby Expo is only 12 days away. I'm sure more will be revealed at that time. Patience my friend. Patience.


very cool!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Cool buildup from the All Japan Hobby Expo: http://www.hobby-show.info/tokyo2010/0528.html


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

what kit is this?
http://www.hobby-show.info/tokyo2010/0515.html

also, it looks as if they couldn't get their hands on the actual mock-ups from round 2 so they took the old kits and used them for the display. Case in point: http://www.hobby-show.info/tokyo2010/0518.html


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> what kit is this?
> http://www.hobby-show.info/tokyo2010/0515.html


That would be the Mercury 9 Rocket from Pegasus Models. It was announced at last year's iHobby.

But it doesn't have anything to do with Moebius or BSG, so best not to dwell on it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^But it's gonna make a GREAT Nazi V-weapon.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

speaking of which, anyone catch that 1/72 Dora rail gun?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Cool buildup from the All Japan Hobby Expo: http://www.hobby-show.info/tokyo2010/0528.html


Yeah ... nicely painted too. But not really sure why I keep staring at those guns ...


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Moebius just seems to turn everything they touch to gold! At this point I really dont care what they put out, as I know It will be a great kit to build so I'll be grabbing them all...Monsters, Sci-Fi, cars, trucks etc.
Keep 'em coming Frank!


----------

